# looking to rent



## tj1 (Nov 7, 2012)

hi I have just joined the forum so hi everyone ......
I am researching moving to the silver coast ,im looking to rent and on a recent trip to caldas da rainha found a few propertys in the gazette but nothing suitable .... i have friends in the caldas area in campo and would ideally like somewhere near them.
Any advice gratfully received on how i can find a long term rental property , ideally a 3 bed with garden as have two kids and two small dogs kind regards


----------



## Jonegy (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi tj

look under imobilaria on any of the following web sites :

custujusto.pt / coisas.pt or olx.pt there are others but I've found these have a pretty wide choice.

You get a list of houses and appts both for sale and to rent furnished or unfurnished and mostly with fotos.

Good luck with the hunting


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

*contacts*

I have many contacts in the Caldas area, please feel free to contact me through my website and i will see what i can find you

Regards

Andy


----------



## tj1 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi Andy 
Thank you for reply I am not very technical on here and so can't 
Find your website that you are meaning ?? Sorry is bein stupid.


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

We are not allowed to put our website addresses in the message but i am allowed to have my website under the strapline. After my last message just look for the www link under the line

Andy


----------



## tj1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi I have just emailed you and hope it gets 
To the right person thank u


----------



## emmarm76 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi TJ
I spotted your post and thought I'd get in touch. We have a lovely house for rent on the Silver Coast not far from Caldas and Sao Martinho. It has 4 bedrooms and a private pool. For personal reasons we are not planning to use the house ourselves during the next year so we would be happy to consider a 6 or 12 month rental. You can find details on the pwners direct website. It is property P5184.
Let me know if you'd like to go and have a look.
Emma


----------



## tj1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Emma where will I find details ? As cant seem to find it ? Tanya


----------



## tj1 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi Emma 
I found it- it looks amazing and I should imagine 
Not in my budget - but could you let me know
Out of interest what the monthly rent would be if 
I signed a years lease? King regards Tanya


----------



## emmarm76 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Tanya
I'm not 100% sure of the rental price but I think it would be about £750 pcm. The house would be rented furnished. Let me know your thoughts!
Emma


----------



## tj1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Emma 
I did email you on owners site ... I'm afraid that's beyond my 
Budget .... Am gutted as a beautiful house 
But never mind ... Please stay in touch any way as if things change 
Would keep your villa in mind as seems perfect 
 Tanya


----------

